# 5 String Bass Guitar tuning



## JKknod (Mar 25, 2013)

Ok so I would like to tune my Ibanez sr-505 to drop C because that is what my 

band is using. So i went trolling around the internet and couldn't find a clear cut 

answer people saying "just adapt to standard" or "Just use a 4 string". Well I 

would like the extra chord abilities I could with that anyways rock on guys.


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Mar 25, 2013)

You can tune your bass to whatever tuning you want. I use multiple tunings between basses all the time. 

Getting the right strings gauges will help you out a lot. I'm not as educated as others on which gauge of string will suit your needs, but someone will be able to help you out.


----------



## Winspear (Mar 25, 2013)

You could tune CGCD with a low or a high..CGCDA or GCGCD would be most logical I guess. Depends what you think you'll find more use for. I like having low notes available beneath the root (going to presume you're generally playing in the key of C) to make chord progressions more interesting. 

5 string bass sets have a comparatively loose low B - so the tension of that string will be pretty good tuned to C actually. 
The 100, 80, 65, 45 that are generally tuned EADG, are going to be massively uptuned. So the set would be hugely imbalanced especially as your dropped.
I'd recommend getting a custom string set from Circle K strings for this. Well worth the little extra cost to get good tensions, not to mention their strings sound and feel much better than anything else.
Get one of their drop tune sets with a 130 or 136 on the bottom. 136 will be closest to regular tensions


----------



## JKknod (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks guys so would this set be good .130 5 String 34 to 35 Scale Length Drop Tune it's the specifically "drop tuned" sets that have equal tension


----------



## Winspear (Mar 25, 2013)

Yup that'll be great


----------



## JKknod (Mar 25, 2013)

thank you immensely my friend


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Mar 25, 2013)

In my last band we tuned to drop C and I tuned my bass to CGCFA# and in my current band I tune it GCGCF, we are also in drop C. Do whatever you like.


----------



## Jessy (Mar 25, 2013)

Yo_Wattup said:


> I tuned my bass to CGCFA#


You did not. Because the high strings were tuned in fourths, it was CGCFBb. 

I don't think there's a point in using a 4-string. I tune my 5-string bass up a whole step, to match the highest tuning my guitar will support.


----------



## cGoEcYk (Mar 25, 2013)

I've played in bands with just about every tuning. I keep my 5 string in standard and transpose. C has got to be one of my least favorite keys, but I did it for a few years.

I'd actually go with light strings, or at least try them out, if you are tuning UP a half step to C. A burly set in C could tweak a sensitive neck (I dont know about the 505 but my 885 had a neck prone to everything) and might require a little adjustment to stay ideal.


----------



## ixlramp (Mar 25, 2013)

What EE said ... a Circle K 5 string drop tune set (which will have equal tension strings in the drop tuning) or similar gauge singles in another brand.


----------



## Varcolac (Mar 27, 2013)

EtherealEntity said:


> You could tune CGCD with a low or a high..CGCDA or GCGCD would be most logical I guess. Depends what you think you'll find more use for. I like having low notes available beneath the root (going to presume you're generally playing in the key of C) to make chord progressions more interesting.



Eh? CGCD? With a second on the top? Weird logic, man. I'd keep going in fourths, CGCFBb or GCGCF.

Of course, actually I'd probably stay in standard and do all that C-chugging on first fret. You don't have to be tuned to the same notes, so long as you can play them.


----------



## Winspear (Mar 27, 2013)

Sorry dude I don't know what I was smoking there lol! CGCFBb / GCGCF indeed. Exactly what I meant.


----------



## JKknod (Mar 28, 2013)

Well I decided to just go with the drop C since I'm lazy and for the record the bands sound is similar to august burns red and the set i chose is the 124 drop tune set wondering if the 130 drop set set would mess with the neck too much


----------

